# Worried about Ky's nose (pics)



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor Ky. It's probably a good thing that you are taking her in. I wonder if it's maybe an allergic reaction to something?


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Could she have sniffed some of the TruGreen poison and is having an allergic reaction?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Warts? Tayla had something similar under her nose, but they went away. Hers were little red bumps. Hope it's not serious.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't know if warts can come in different varieties, but Iorek had a diagnosed wart that he picked up from daycare... it did not look like that. I'm also wondering allergic/immune system reaction? Keep us posted!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby had something similar last summer, they were white bumps almost like white pimples, they went away after about 8 weeks. We assumed they were some sort of allergy. He has had a black dot on his snout over the last 6 months which has now virtually disappeared. At the end of the day the vet is the only one who can tell you for sure. Gosh Joyce you have had alot to deal with recently! Hope all is well, Ky is such a sweetie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sure hope it's nothing serious, my thoughts are with you both. 

You've had more than enough on your plate recently.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Davidrob2 said:


> Could she have sniffed some of the TruGreen poison and is having an allergic reaction?


I also was wondering if she may have sniffed the poison and is having a reaction. I hope it's nothing serious. Jeez, never a dull moment at your house, huh?


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Keep us posted please!!! You've had so much going on! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What are her water and food bowls made of? Plastic sometimes causes that reaction. You could also start adding turmeric to her food which lessens many kinds of inflammation and cysts.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. I too am wondering if it's from the lawn chemicals. Nothing else is different. She eats and drinks out of stainless steel bowls. 

I had a terrible nightmare last night that we went to the vet and Ky had cancer. When I told DH this AM he said he wanted the Dr to see her ASAP.
I will just feel better knowing it's been looked at by a Dr.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Poor Ky.. Praying it isn't anything serious. We love our babies. Even when they are full grown babies.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Guinness used to get weird dry crusty bits on his nose which eventually lead to almost complete hair loss on the bridge of his nose and even around his eyes.
I can't really tell from your picture but it is sort of how it looked when first starting.
In his case he has discoid lupus erythematosus
It is actually treated with daily fish oil and vitamin E during flare ups. He's had it for almost 8 years now and hasn't had a flare up in about 3 years.
Look up canine discoid lupus erythematosus and see if it is similar to Ky
*
*


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

hhmm. I read about the DLE just now but I stopped when I got to the cancer part. I'll wait and see what the vet says tomorrow before I let myself go crazy. I did take comfort however when I read that the nose loses pigmentation because Ky's nose is still jet black *Whew*


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My understanding is cancer from DLE is pretty rare. Didn't mean to scare you!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> My understanding is cancer from DLE is pretty rare. Didn't mean to scare you!


I know you didn't mean to scare me, I do it to myself  Ky has had such a tough road I think I worry more about her than all of my previous dogs combined. Thanks for the info. If that's what it is it sounds like it won't be too hard to manage.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well in 45 minutes we go get her nose checked out. Nervous Nelly here.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Well in 45 minutes we go get her nose checked out. Nervous Nelly here.


Praying all goes well Joyce!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Good luck and I hope it is nothing serious and something with an easy fix. Keep us posted.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dr said it's a chemical "burn" from the same "organic" chemicals that poisoned Bentley. Because they are in a spot where she can lick them constantly we are giving her one week of antibiotics. With her previous health issues he doesn't want to chance an infection. 

I think it's time for my atty to talk to TruGreen about all of these medical expenses.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, poor ky,and Bentley,i hope you tell this to your neighbors.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh no!!!!!!! Feel better real soon Ky!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> Wow, poor ky,and Bentley,i hope you tell this to your neighbors.


Yes, I'm going to talk to him when he gets home from work. I'm also worried about their baby girl. She toddles around the backyard too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes,i would be also.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, that too bad, but better than the big C. Hopefully, now that you know you will be better able to guard against future happenings.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll talk to him tonight. From our last convo I'm really not sure if he's going to continue with TruGreen but if he does I'm going to need a strong barrier put up between the fence and I'm not paying for it. I hope we can accomplish this without hard feelings.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh goodness. I sure hope he doesn't continue on with them! The problem she is trying to fix seem so inconsequential to the dangers of those chemicals. I'm just shaking my head. Keep us updated!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Poor Ky. Hopefully she will heal soon. I wonder if the company got the chemical mixing process wrong that day and the application was stronger than normal. Although I think I remember you saying that they were spraying for toads this time so it could be a totally different mixture from what they normally apply. Too bad you don't know what other homes were sprayed by that truck that day. It would be interesting to see if there were any other adverse reactions.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Dr said it's a chemical "burn" from the same "organic" chemicals that poisoned Bentley. Because they are in a spot where she can lick them constantly we are giving her one week of antibiotics. With her previous health issues he doesn't want to chance an infection.
> 
> I think it's time for my atty to talk to TruGreen about all of these medical expenses.


Absolutely! Glad you're going to talk to your attorney. Perhaps the two families could do this together and split the fee. Attorney might be able to get them out of the contract.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwww, poor Ky!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm pretty discouraged and not sure how I'll handle it. I talked to my neighbors tonight. He called the company from work today and he seems to have bought their story. They told him the chemicals are safe and it's not possible for my dogs to be bothered by them because they don't spray that close to the fence.

I explained what the Vet told me and I printed out the info I found about those chemicals but he's insisting that the man sounded sure of what he was saying.

I don't want this to come between us but I won't allow my dogs to be exposed again. The regional manager said he'll call me tomorrow.

Somebody needs to pay these medical bills and stop putting poison down.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Perhaps a strongly worded letter from your vet also? 

Why does you neighbor feel the need for the spraying anyway? Are the toads still there? What a shame.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, we live at the intersection of 3 lakes. We always have toads and they're no big deal. He has the lawn sprayed for toads and weed killer.
I could tell his wife is concerned about the baby but in their culture she doesn't get a say. I'm just at a loss. I'm afraid this will end badly and that will be very sad.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I just read through this - poor Ky! And poor you! You've had such a rough road this year, thank goodness Bentley keeps you laughing. 
I hope it works out for the best here


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Yes, we live at the intersection of 3 lakes. We always have toads and they're no big deal. He has the lawn sprayed for toads and weed killer.
> I could tell his wife is concerned about the baby but in their culture she doesn't get a say. I'm just at a loss. I'm afraid this will end badly and that will be very sad.


Oh great. The poison is also getting sprayed near three lakes. This just gets better and better. Somehow, I thought most people had stopped spraying poisons. I absolutely live in my own world.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

A big big smuch to Ky!

Maybe for now you can just water the grass close to the fence, to see if you can dilute and wash away some of those chemicals. Other possibility is to put some thick bushes around the fence, but the question will always be how will pay for those costs?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is turning out to be a very sad and scary situation. 

I'm so sorry about Ky and Bentley, also worried about your neighbor's little girl. 

Tough situation overall, I hope you're able to get it resolved.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Joyce I've been busy & hadn't been able to keep up with all this & the other thread have you called the SPCA & the humane sociaty(sp?)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ugh, sounds like such a difficult situation for everyone involved. Good luck, I wish you patience and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joyce*

Joyce

Let us know what your attorney says.
Would it help to keep a muzzle on Ky and Bentley so they can't get their face close to their fence?

Our neighbor put some mulch on his side that Tucker and Tonka could paw under the fence, so Ken had to put a little chicken wire between the fence opening and the ground, so they can't get to it. It was not chocolate mulch, which is poisonous. Neighbors!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

These issues are why I'm glad I have a wood fence surrounding our property.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm walking around today feeling like my whole body has been dipped in cement. I try not to let things get me down but this one is winning.

I was able to speak to his wife for a few minutes this morning after he left for work. She told me that TruGreen was telling J that this happens quite often. Shifty people (me) claim their dog was harmed by their "safe, organic" compounds only to try to sue the company for lots of money. 

I'm trying to put myself in his shoes, in a strange country with a completely different culture than you're used to. I still can't understand being to naive.

This is the guy that always tells me to leave Bentley alone when he's barking because they don't mind it and besides Bentley is too cute to get in trouble. He must tell me 5 times a day how much he loves Bentley and Ky.

I stopped and spoke to my atty this morning too. He is more than willing to get involved but we discussed the slippery slope I'm standing on. If things get bad we will still have to live next door to them. I do NOT want it to get bad because they really are nice people and great neighbors.

The guy from TG is supposed to call me before the end of work hours today. I'm hoping we can work something out that doesn't involve the neighbors.

It's about 94 F but I'm going for a nice long walk, alone. This whole thing is heavy on my heart.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have great faith that you will find a way to convince your neighbors that the company is lying to them, and that this will work out for all of you. You've come SO far with them, from the days that they hated Bentley and Ky, to them wanting to have Bentley over for a play date. You can overcome this too, together. 
I'll be sending sparklies to make you smile.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe at the least you can get a heads up a day before they are going to spray. While I don't think it's as prevalent as it used to be people do spray their laws with a variety of things. Some people have nice lawns and that's how they keep them nice. I know nothing about this because I have a dirt pit and wouldn't spray even if I did have a lawns, which may be why I don't. Anyway, I am against spraying, but it is their lawn. If they continue to spray you are going to have to do what you can to keep Ky and Bentley safe.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Barb I think that's what I'm struggling with the most. It is their lawn and they do have the right to do whatever they want to it. 
There are ways that I can keep my dogs safe. I've been thinking about it. I could put up a little barrier at the bottom of the fence. I could stand out there on the days they spray and make sure they don't spray the fence line. 

My biggest concern is Alex, their baby. Because I _do _understand the risk they're taking. Because I _do_ understand how companies can be unscrupulous to make a buck. Because I _do _know that companies consider lying just part of doing business.

I think at the moment the only thing I can do is keep my dogs safe and pray about baby Alex.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Joyce - my heart is heavy over your predicament. You can lead a horse to water, but you cannot make him drink. As much as it weighs on your mind, you can only do so much. Lead the neighbors to water, give them an option to drink or not and what they CHOOSE is out of your hands and in theirs. Keep the pups safe, and try your best to keep things friendly. As much as I know you want to protect the baby, she is not your responsibility. It hurts to watch it, but you might have to let them figure this out on their own. I am sorry if this isn't something you want to hear. I say this with the heaviest heart and the kindest intents. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Barb I think that's what I'm struggling with the most. It is their lawn and they do have the right to do whatever they want to it.
> There are ways that I can keep my dogs safe. I've been thinking about it. I could put up a little barrier at the bottom of the fence. I could stand out there on the days they spray and make sure they don't spray the fence line.
> 
> My biggest concern is Alex, their baby. Because I _do _understand the risk they're taking. Because I _do_ understand how companies can be unscrupulous to make a buck. Because I _do _know that companies consider lying just part of doing business.
> ...


Hey Joyce. So sorry for all your troubles with this lawn business.
And sorry you are feeling low. 
It is great to have good neighbors and not great to have animosity.
Maybe you could put up dog barrier so pups cant get to neighbors area of yard. And ask the neighbors to have lawn company give advance notice to them so you'll know when they come.
That's probably the best u can do in this situation regarding neighbors.
Good luck.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I would give them the same advice as I gave you. They need to keep the kids off the grass for 24 hours at least. I always envy people with beautiful lawns, but I just don't want the chemicals it takes to keep them that way. That also includes fertilizer people put on several times a year and weed killers you can buy at Home Depot. They are all toxic. I don't even spray the yard for bugs, but have used diatomateous earth (Diatomaceous Earth Human Use, Natural Health Benefits, and Information for Humans) and beneficial nematodes (Flea and Tick Control Products For Home and Pets) as bug control. I think it's completely reasonable to ask for 24 hour notice before they have the yard done again.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

If I remember from previous pictures you have cyclone fencing? If it was me I might be adding a row of chicken wire to the bottom of the fence and wire it to the cyclone. This would keep them from being able to put their noses through the openings. I don't know how big a strip of fence area involved here. If the grass goes completely up to the fence line, could it perhaps be cut about 6 inches from the fence line on both sides? This way even if the company sprays the edge there would be some distance between the grass and the fence? Of course, because of the company's arrogant attitude this just creates more work for you! Good luck!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

This reminded me of a case here in Utah 3 years ago when 2 little girls died when their yard was treated with a poison to get rid of voles. Here is a link:

Second Girl Dies in Apparent Pesticide Poisoning in Utah - SafelawnsSafelawns

I doubt the poison that was used on your neighbor's lawn is the same thing (Fumitoxin) but you mentioned they were trying to get rid of toads so it might be something more than just weed killer? I don't like the lawn chemical stuff and when those little girls died, it was just horrible. I have a backyard area that is just dirt and it's full of weeds that I have a hard time keeping down (with a hoe and shovel) but I don't spray because of my dogs. I'd rather have weeds and healthy dogs than the alternative. 
I wish you the best and hope something can be done so dogs and kids are safe.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I hate this for all of you.

I would put up some sort of solid fencing, at least 2 feet tall, on your side of the fence. Then put some nice shrubbery in to hide the solid fence.

I would print off the info about the chemicals, highlighting the areas of concern and give it to the neighbor. Simply state that this is why you are so concerned. Then drop it. They make their own decisions and have to live with the consequences.

Hopefully you have made a list of the points you want to make and what you expect. I would include having them write the name of the chemicals on the paperwork given to the homeowners, as a safety feature. 
Though I will tell you to expect the same attitude from the manager. Unfortunately there are sleezy people out in the World who it difficult for the rest of us.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Joyce, sorry about all this. Would it be possible to make one more request? Perhaps sit down with him and say something like, "It is your lawn and you can do as you wish, but as your neighbor who lives just a few feet away, I'm asking you to not put the poisons down." Sometimes the heartfelt, direct "please don't do this" will have the most effect. If he still proceeds with the spraying, then requesting 24 hour notice is certainly reasonable to ask. 

I hope you don't have to put a mini-fence or barrier up, etc., but it may be your best defense...


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> Joyce - my heart is heavy over your predicament. You can lead a horse to water, but you cannot make him drink. As much as it weighs on your mind, you can only do so much. Lead the neighbors to water, give them an option to drink or not and what they CHOOSE is out of your hands and in theirs. Keep the pups safe, and try your best to keep things friendly. As much as I know you want to protect the baby, she is not your responsibility. It hurts to watch it, but you might have to let them figure this out on their own. I am sorry if this isn't something you want to hear. I say this with the heaviest heart and the kindest intents.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And with the heaviest heart and best intentions, I agree with Jen. You can try your best to educate your neighbors for the safety of their little girl, but in the end, all you can really do is protect Ky and Bentley. It just s*cks that anything major you do to your property line may be on your dime (I hope your attorney tells you differently.) It certainly isn't fair but anything to do with large companies and their money rarely are. 

I'm so sorry you guys are going through all this. You really are between a rock and a hard place. I hope something can be worked out for everybody involved.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok here's the new developments. I just got off the phone with "Jack" head of customer relations for TruGreen. 

Before he called me he listened to all of my phone calls when I was trying to get the names of the chemicals. He heard the first lady hang up on me and he heard the second one tell me the chemicals were "organic".

He said they do not believe in hanging up on people so she is being dealt with. The second lady was "mistaken" when she said they were organic and will go through more training.

He was a nice guy, of course he was very careful with his words. He started by giving me a song and dance about, nothing is really safe, if you give your dog too much coffee or aspirin it can be toxic.

I said we either talk like adults or the conversation is over. So he said it's entirely "possible" that the chemicals made my dogs sick so he wants the Vet to put his opinion in writing and they will reimburse me the Vet bills. 

He's also going to be coming out to look at the properties to find a solution to this problem. I said if they continue putting down the chemicals I want a physical barrier so my dogs don't go through this again. He didn't come right out and say it but he alluded to maybe being able to help me in that area too. 

I explained that the neighbor isn't from this country and thinks everyone is honest so he believes the chemicals are safe for the baby and that's my biggest concern.
He said that he is a dad and agrees so he is going to personally talk to J and explain that the baby can get sick.

He's emailing me all of the information about the chemicals because the second and third lady told me different chemical names and it turns out they were both wrong.

Jack said he will be calling me again tomorrow or Monday. I called the Vet and he will have his opinion ready to be picked up tomorrow so I can be reimbursed.

I feel strongly that J has the right to do anything he wants to his property but I want him to have all the facts when making that decision, then it's on him. 

I feel a little better but I want to talk to J again tonight when he gets home. I don't want this to come between us.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

That sounds promising.  I have good feelings about this. When you go talk to J, can you bring cookies????? Cookies make things pleasant.... Even awkward moments. I have faith that you will navigate this amazingly. Like always. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> That sounds promising.  I have good feelings about this. When you go talk to J, can you bring cookies????? Cookies make things pleasant.... Even awkward moments. I have faith that you will navigate this amazingly. Like always.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Jen, I'm one step ahead of you....cupcakes are in the oven. They love my cupcakes


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

If you need help with the chemicals my husband is the chair of Environmental Studies at UCSB. His BA is in chemistry.

I have a good friend who has her Ph.D. in toxicologist also.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks Jen, I'm one step ahead of you....cupcakes are in the oven. They love my cupcakes


Great minds think alike!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Isn't it amazing the first approach "Jack" tried to take. He most likely has used that line many times before trying to make it the other persons problem. When you turned the tables on him by letting him know you were not a stupid person, he changed his tune. They know it is far less expensive to pay a small amount (not to us) in vet bills then risk legal action at a much higher $$ amount that they know they would surely loose. Now hopefully he follows through on it. I am sure your neighbor knows you are only trying to look after everyone's best interest. Once he hears about your conversation with "Jack", and how being told it's "organic" is not true, and that he does need to keep his baby off of it , perhaps that might change his mind about spraying. Even if it doesn't, I would just explain it is nothing personal and you don't want to damage your good neighbor relationship. As you say, you know he has every right to spray on his property but you need to protect your dogs. This could mean having to put up a solid barrier on the lower portion of the fence, so you don't want him to be surprised if it were to happen--it's only to keep Bentley and Ky safe. Good luck!


----------

